# Focke-Wulf Ta 183 Huckebein



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

This is the Tamiya 1/48 scale Ta 183 I just finished, the model was built O.O.B. and painted with Model Master enamels, decals are from my spares box.


















































Agentsmith


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

sweet build


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Nicely done!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I guess Tamiya took over the AmTech molds?

Here are my two, from back when it was in the AmTech boxes:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/ta183.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/ta183searaven1.html


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

John P,
About two years ago Tamiya released the Amtech Ta 183 in their boxing, the Tamiya kit includes a Kettenkraftrad as a bonus. The ONLY downside is the Amtech decals are not included, but Tamiya decals are. In the original Amtech kit the decals were of very high quality, Tamiya kits are great but their decals are not so good.

Agentsmith


----------



## RLCarlos (Dec 25, 2006)

Is this aircraft the basis of the Soviet Mig 15. Seems the Soviet's were always stealing designs and ideas.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

They weren't the only ones.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messerschmitt_Me_P.1101
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell_X-5

And you can thank German WWII experiments with swept wings for the F-86.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

agentsmith said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> John P,
> About two years ago Tamiya released the Amtech Ta 183 in their boxing, the Tamiya kit includes a Kettenkraftrad as a bonus. The ONLY downside is the Amtech decals are not included, but Tamiya decals are. In the original Amtech kit the decals were of very high quality, Tamiya kits are great but their decals are not so good.
> ...


Oh, if only Tamiya would pick up the rest of AmTech's projects! They were developing 1/48 kits of the experimental P-47 variants (P-47H, P-47J and P-72), and a 1/48 p-61 series.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Another kit that Amtech was close to producing was the Ta 183N two seat nightfighter...I had seen a pic of the built up test model on the Amtech website, too bad Tamiya could not finish the kit design and put it on the market.

Agentsmith


----------

